# Need help Signing APK for android market. (Sig error)



## BLAKK (Dec 18, 2011)

I am in some desperate need currently.

Long story short we had an app designed for our family business.. The only thing we needed to do was "sign" it.. I am not entirely new to android by any means.. However i cannot get this bugger to sign correctly..

When i download the app from the market it says "Package file was not signed correctly". I used "Signare-v1.3 (1)" to sign the application.. I created a protected signature within the program and then signed it..

What could i have done wrong? Can anyone help me? Is it as easy as me sending the APK to someone and they can hurry sign it and email it back?

Thank You everyone!


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

Did you create the signature with a +50 year valid period? And did the market let you upload your app but not install your app when downloaded or did it fail to upload?

Android app signing strategies are not really very well covered on any one location I've found but I would be happy to try to help if you can give some more background.

Edit: NEVER give out your release keys. Never Ever. That key after uploading to the market is forever linked to that app, meaning if you loose the key then you can never upload an update to the market. Protect you keys as you would your credit card and with keys you want backups of you backup's backup then somewhere privately on a cloud, take your keys VERY very very seriously they can't be recovered and Google doesn't have your private key.


----------



## BLAKK (Dec 18, 2011)

Thank you for the response JBirdVegas.

I used the windows program "Signare - V1.3" to create the private signature this included making a Key phrase, alias, key store etc..

When i got to googles developer console and upload the APK it successfully uploads the apk file.. I also was able to publish the app to the market..

However when i download the application from the market upon installing it says [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]"Package file was not signed correctly".[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]---------------------------------------------------------------[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]---------------------------------------------------------------[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]---------------------------------------------------------------[/background]
More info:

- If i take the same APK that i uploaded to the market and try to install it on my Android phone - it immediately says "Application not installed"
- If i use "Signare v1.3" and sign the Unsigned APK with their Test (debug) key.. of course the market will not accept the app stating the need of a 50 year certificate
- Howver using the above signing method ^ .. the app will install on my phone...

So I assume it has something to do with the Private signature?

- I have signed a fresh copy of the unsigned apk with multiple different private keys.. google accepts them all, however they will not install VIA the market, nor side loading the app..

If its easier add me on Gtalk - roooler at gmail dot com


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

While failing to install (both ways) what does logcat say?


----------



## BLAKK (Dec 18, 2011)

Does this help at all?


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

The log from a computer would be better that is cutting out the full exceptions, but looks like zoom_marker.png is improperly formatted or has some how been corrupted?


----------



## Millenium Apps (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi, I don't know why you're complicating your task cause you can do this from ECLIPSE ANDROID SDK by following this tutorial 




 You will need to create a new keystore 

If you're looking for an alarm clock, try ours, you will love it








here is the link to it : https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.milleniumapps.freealarmclock


----------

